# Meet me cats



## ridiwi (Jun 18, 2005)

I´ve got 2 shorthaired domestics, a siamese and a maine ****.

The siamese is the oldest one, her name is Tiuku and she´s 2years and 7months old. She´s only 6 weeks older from my ****. The **** is named Pörri, she´s a silvertabby. Kiwi is about 2 years old, and Dina the blackone is 1 year old.

Here´s a picture of them


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awww, cute kitties! Which one is the Maine ****? The top second picture?


----------



## ridiwi (Jun 18, 2005)

the **** is down on left


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Your kitties are adorable -- are they all girls?


----------



## ridiwi (Jun 18, 2005)

all girls


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I never knew coons come in that color.


----------



## ridiwi (Jun 18, 2005)

Mayby I´ve seen "too much" silvertabbys, to me it´s pretty common colour on coons, Pörri´s mom is silvertabby, and her two siblings. Actually coons can be almost any color but no points like siamese or birman


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

CatLover, there are a few other silver tabby maine coons on this site. I think Dylan and Elly May's Charlie are a few that come to mind.

Ridiwi, which of your girls is the dominant cat?


----------



## ridiwi (Jun 18, 2005)

Hippyhart said:


> Ridiwi, which of your girls is the dominant cat?


I suppouse you mean the "boss". I´m not so familiar with what everything means cause I don´t use english daily.
I honesty don´t know. Tiuku is not so happy with teh domestic cats being here :? She teases them alot, tolerates but doesn´t want anything to do with them if she doesn´t have to. **** gets along with everybody but is not "boss-material" 
It could be Kiwi :?:


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, I meant "the boss".  

I just wondered if there was a power struggle with your cats being all girls -- when we brought in my Mom cat, she immediately took over as top cat, so I guess I was stereotyping all girl kitties. :crazy


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

there little cuties


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I love Maine Coons, your babies are beautiful!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Lovely ladies! I have a Maine **** too, he's a silver classic tabby and white boy, almost 11 months old.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

catlover_2004 said:


> I never knew coons come in that color.


Maine Coons come in a wide variety of colors, actually all colors that aren't pointed (like Siamese), minks or sepias. So, Maine Coons can be white, black, calico, brown tabby, red tabby, blue tabby, silver tabby, and many, many other colors.


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Your kitties are all very beautiful! :luv


----------



## Tara (May 30, 2005)

They are all so cute!! :catrun


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Awh....what a cute family you have


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What pretty ladies you have there


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

ridiwi said:


> Mayby I´ve seen "too much" silvertabbys, to me it´s pretty common colour on coons


You're definitely right -- there are plenty of silver tabby maine coons, because it's a beautiful color and there's lots of demand.  Beautiful kitties. 

catlover -- there are tons of maine **** websites if you want more info -- just google them. They are longhaired and big -- very unlike the top right pic. Browse a couple sites and you'll be bound to start recognizing them when you see them -- they are very distinctive cats.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

love the kitties

does your **** have a mean streak?

almost ever **** ive ever seen has had one heck of a mean streak.
we had one once for about 3 weeks. a rescue and he would attack anyone that walked by him. like bloody gashes.

i swear he was the origin of the whip "cat'o'nine tails" cause he'd flay you alive and walk off proudly


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Willow771 said:


> love the kitties
> 
> does your **** have a mean streak?
> 
> ...


Maine Coons are known as the "Gentle Giants", a properly raised one should be a sweet, albeit silly, kitty. My MC is a total mush ball, sweetheart, and all his breeder's Maine Coons are total sweethearts as well. In fact I've never met a mean one! Maybe since your's was a rescue (was he FOR sure a Maine ****? and not just a 'look a like'?) he didn't get proper socialization or had something happen to make him mean?


----------



## ridiwi (Jun 18, 2005)

Willow771 said:


> does your **** have a mean streak?


no she has not, she´s a gentle giant


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

beautiful fur kids!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Willow771 said:


> love the kitties
> 
> does your **** have a mean streak?
> 
> ...


Yeah that's strange -- definitely not like the breed at all. Any cat can turn mean if it is treated badly...and chances are that if it was a rescue, it was a mix, or simply a DLH.


----------

